

Social Media: Are you convinced yet? - brolik
http://brolik.com/blog/social-media-are-you-convinced-yet/
People are spending 4.6 hours per week on social networks, surpassing email at 4.4 hours per week, according to the TNS “Digital Life” survey of internet users around the world (Sept. 2010).<p>Still, there is hesitation and sometimes denial from C-level executives concerning the value of social media marketing, especially within small businesses. Even with convincing arguments from marketing directors, you have to wonder why CFOs and CEOs are sitting and waiting for more financial proof before they carve out a line for social media in their budgets, as if ROI (a very specific financial measurement) is the only metric to quantify the value of social media spend. What about brand saturation, engagement, loyalty and reputation with consumers?
======
lwhalen

      No.  Next question?

